# Show support for your Clippers - VOTE HERE !



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Calling all Clippers Fans...*

Everyone go here and vote for the clippers. ninjatune and I have been going back and forth for a while and were getting no were. Get those mavs out of there.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: Calling all Clippers Fans...*

you weren't kidding... you and ninjatune are in a heated battle right now... too bad for him that his opposition is superior...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Calling all Clippers Fans...*

true that, he just don't know it yet...


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Calling all Clippers Fans...*

_*joins in the fray*
_


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Calling all Clippers Fans...*

Alright.. I'll start voting..


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Calling all Clippers Fans...*

thanks for everyone's help...


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Calling all Clippers Fans...*

This game is going absolutely nowhere. LOL.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Calling all Clippers Fans...*

More Help Please !!! ...


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Calling all Clippers Fans...*

bootstrenf and ClipperNation, I'll be gone for a week.. so keep up the CLIPPERS !!! 
Vote here every 5 hours.. 
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=293192&goto=lastpost


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*bootstrenf, ClipperNation & Friends*

I will be leaving for a busniess trip tonight, and I will be gone for a week !!! 

Please help bootstrenf and support the Clippers in the voting.. 
See here.. http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=293192&goto=lastpost

Thanks fellas !!! 
GO CLIPPERS !!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: bootstrenf, ClipperNation & Friends*

Merged


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: bootstrenf, ClipperNation & Friends*



Number2 said:


> I will be leaving for a busniess trip tonight, and I will be gone for a week !!!
> 
> Please help bootstrenf and support the Clippers in the voting..
> See here.. http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=293192&goto=lastpost
> ...



no worries, we be holdin it down...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: bootstrenf, ClipperNation & Friends*

Clippers and their fans know what it means to be blue collar.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: bootstrenf, ClipperNation & Friends*

bump...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: bootstrenf, ClipperNation & Friends*

bump...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: bootstrenf, ClipperNation & Friends*

Looks like we're getting pounded now...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: bootstrenf, ClipperNation & Friends*

we need help, show your support, and get repped by me, and many others...


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: bootstrenf, ClipperNation & Friends*

WOW!

You guys needed to start a thread in the Clippers board to try to rally for help, huh? 

I guess there's nothing wrong with that--I'll counter that move myself, now. I just didn't think the Clippers were that desperate.

Good luck, fellas.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: bootstrenf, ClipperNation & Friends*



bruindre said:


> WOW!
> 
> You guys needed to start a thread in the Clippers board to try to rally for help, huh?
> 
> ...



damn, i didn't think you'd care...i actually got this idea from ninjatune, during the other survivor game and it came down to mavs vs. clippers...good luck to you also...


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: bootstrenf, ClipperNation & Friends*

you know I care....anything w/ my W's involved.

I seriously didn't think the Clippers needed to be rallied like that. This Clippers page is strong--and (not to '_ask for it_') figured there'd be more Clippers fans voting.

: digging own grave in that vote-off :


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: bootstrenf, ClipperNation & Friends*

come clippers fans...show your support...we've been losing for so long, we should at least win at something...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: bootstrenf, ClipperNation & Friends*

Gargh, we're losing ground everyday.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: bootstrenf, ClipperNation & Friends*

Alright.. I'm finally back.. so let's GO !!!! VOTE VOTE VOTE !!!! Every 5 hours !!
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=293192&goto=lastpost


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

ClipperNation, 

We are down to 2 teams Warriors vs. Clippers in the VOTE OFF Thread !! 

We need your support and vote for the Clippers as many times as you like, *but you must wait 5 hours between votes!*


VOTE NOW !!!   
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=293192&goto=lastpost​

I started another thread, cuz the other one didn't really tell the urgency .. The title didn't seem right..

The Warriors has their thread as a sticky.. 
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=317097 Arrgh...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

C'mon clip fans, give us some help, it's just once every 5 hours, and it's one post that doesn't take more than 1 minute provided the servers don't slow up and you just copy and paste, then change the numbers.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Bump !!! and Vote.. ClipperNation !!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm bumping this because this is the one thing we as fans can actually still do.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

When's bootsrenf gonna know he's been freed?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Free Arsenal said:


> When's bootsrenf gonna know he's been freed?


He has been free since yesterday.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Weasel said:


> He has been free since yesterday.


I know that... but when is bootsrenf gonna know?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Free Arsenal said:


> I know that... but when is bootsrenf gonna know?


Well if he didn't know, I reminded him just now.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

haha, you got his AIM then?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

This, I fear is the only thing we can do for the team... vote...


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

BUMP !!! Need some votes fellas !!! 
Click on my signature, or click here.. 
Take on from Warriors, and add to Clippers !!

http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=293192&goto=lastpost


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

bump again... we are loosing ground !! HELP !!!

Vote here !!!
http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=293192&goto=lastpost


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

HELP !!!!! Please vote !! I'm getting desparate... !!

http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=293192&goto=lastpost


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

come on fellas...show your support...we clipper fans are not "fair-weather" fans...let's do this!!! they might be losing in real life, so let them win at something for once!!!


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Happy Holidays fellas !!! 
Please vote !! http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=293192&goto=lastpost


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

bump!!!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Kind of sad, after months of voting, it's almost over...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Free Arsenal said:


> Kind of sad, after months of voting, it's almost over...



they were down to 3, then for some reason, us clipper fanss stopped voting...now they are making a comeback...we need to squash them while we still can!!!


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

bump!!!


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

bump...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

bump...


----------



## psiclne (Oct 9, 2006)

Clippers need help!! vote in 2 threads. click on both to bring to the last posts on each one.

http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=293192&goto=lastpost

http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=330740&goto=lastpost


----------

